# Memorial Day Shoot



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just having a little fun on Memorial Day with my friend, Joe (Bullwinkle). He loves his big loop Marlin .45-70, so he had to try it at 250 yards from a sandbag rest. If you look closely with a good monitor (not sure about any phone screens), you can see the vapor trail of the bullet before it impacts. I never realized it could be seen with such a slow moving bullet but here it is:




I decided to shoot my Swedish Mauser in 6.5x55 off hand, but I couldn't get Bullwinkle to play, too.






I was trying to post another video, but it appears that I can only load two for the thread.

In any case, we sure had a good time. His dog hates guns, so we kept it in the truck unless we were not shooting.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great vid., thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Slow moving???
My normal 300 gr load runs near 3006 speed at 2500 fps and I have a load with a 250 gr barns that checks in at 2700 fps....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

iPad won't play them..... Dawg are those hand loads you have cooked up or normal speeds for a 45-70.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those loads are far above any published data I've seen. 2200 is about as fast as any book loads I know of.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey, Dirty. Just go to my YouTube channel and do a search for Glen Wunderlich. Maybe your not-so-smart phone can load it from there.

You're right, YD. I have a Marlin 1895 in .45-70 and when I wind it up, it's well below 2000 fps.

And, Dawg, no offense, but if it's under 3000 fps, I'm calling it slow - in a relative sense. What are the specs for you loads?

I've seen vapor trails from burners like the .204 with the naked eye, but a .45-70 at distance? Just didn't know.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's another video from the same shoot, and yes, this was my first attempt.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good vidoes Glen, darn good shootin off hand.........


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice videos- Thanks for sharing.


----------

